# arnica for clexane/gestone bruising?



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi

I am 15 weeks pregnant and took gestone injections in my thighs for the first 12 weeks (yuk!) and am still taking clexane twice a day in my tummy area.

The injections have left me with a lot of unsightly bruising and as I want to get into the swimming pool, I wondered if I could use arnica to help deal with the bruising?

ta

PeppermintT


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi PeppermintT,

Arnica is fine to use in pregnancy. You could try the cream or tablets. Check with a homeopath though for the correct strength to use (sorry not an expert in homeopathy and can't remember the dilutions off top of head   )

Maz x


----------

